
Dangerzone: Working with Suspicious Documents Without Getting Hacked - zdw
https://tech.firstlook.media/dangerzone-working-with-suspicious-documents-without-getting-hacked
======
LeoTinnitus
Why not just use a dedicated Linux burner computer booted on a flash drive?
Then all files are fair game.

~~~
VistaBrokeMyPC
Qubes on a solid state usb is my go-to, but this brings the functionality of
trustedpdf from qubes to anything that can run a docker container. It appeals
to a much wider audience, as disposable Linux boot drives have a significant
barrier of entry to the not-so-technical folk.

My only concern here is vm escape and Libre office are two VERY big targets
for nation state actors. (libreoffice had an exploit exposed in the vault7
leaks) It's a tradeoff for being able to safely open
"totallynotphishingexe.pdf" on windows or osx.

